

Posix_spawn – spawn a process - jasonmp85
http://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/009695399/functions/posix_spawn.html

======
bediger4000
Do I need to point out that all the complications of posix_spawn() could be
taken care of with clone() and exec()?

I guess this raises a larger question, why is spawn() such an attractive idea,
while the fork()/exec() idea is so difficult?

Sure, sure, with only a little tinkering, spawn() will work for all the
current use cases, and my new one, but what about the use case after that? Get
rfork(), baby!

